# Which regulator + solenoid kit?



## Costa (1 Nov 2018)

Hi all, just got my first CO2 tank (hurrah!). It's a 5kg and must now buy a regulator kit. I've been browsing through co2art and co2supermarket and there are a lot of options available, and can't  helpbut wonder if there really is any difference between all of them.  My budget is no more than £100. Can you please help me choose a regulator-solenoid set? My tank is 200x60x60cm.

Thanks so much
Costa


----------



## Tommy (1 Nov 2018)

I bought this one mate https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/aquarium-co2-kit-pro-se-complete-system-673-p.asp its £147-99 with a large diffuser and you get everything you need. Just set mine up tonight.


----------



## Tommy (1 Nov 2018)

Just seen the size of your tank, the large diffuser I got would be too small it only goes up to a 250ltr tank. I didn't want to pay that much for mine but I figured I might as well get a good one with a good warranty and hopefully no problems. At the end of the day you get what you pay for.


----------



## Siege (1 Nov 2018)

If you have got standard sized tubing eg 16/22 I’d get Tommy’s reg but change to an inline diffuser. Nice and easy just email AG and chat it through. But it will be more than £100 for a decent dual stagekit im afraid.


----------



## Costa (2 Nov 2018)

Thank you for the replies-
Considering the size of the tank, I was planning to stick the co2 outlet to the pump that sits in my sump. I had tried that with a diy co2 and was getting a nice co2 bubble cloud across the length of the display tank - that said I don't know how efficient the diffusion of the co2 was.


----------



## Siege (2 Nov 2018)

Yes if using a sump the large aquaRio diffuser placed next to sump return pump will work well. 

Helps if sump is sealed so you don’t gas it off though.


----------



## Daveslaney (2 Nov 2018)

If you just stick the end of the co2 pipe close to the pump intake so tye pump sucks the co2 bubbles in the pumps impeller will smash the co2 bubbles to a mist. Will make co2 mist all over your tank though. If you don't mind the mist in the tank works ok.


----------



## Andrew Butler (2 Nov 2018)

Daveslaney said:


> If you just stick the end of the co2 pipe close to the pump intake so tye pump sucks the co2 bubbles in the pumps impeller will smash the co2 bubbles to a mist. Will make co2 mist all over your tank though. If you don't mind the mist in the tank works ok.


If you haven't got your return pump sorted yet see if you can find one with the words 'needlewheel', 'pinwheel' or 'meshwheel' as these will smash the bubbles up a lot more than a standard impeller.
You should also be able to get a fitting that would fit/thread onto your pump and get a tee in then convert that for your CO2 in.


----------



## Daveslaney (2 Nov 2018)

Thanks Andrew have wondered about using on of these pumps like the ones used on the marine power protein skimmers. Run into a APS booster/ reactor would work well I would think.


----------



## Costa (3 Nov 2018)

Thank you guys for the advice, the challenge is that my pump (Jecod 10,000 - super silent btw) accepts 25mm tubing and all tubing from the pump back to the 150cm long spraybar is pvc and I'm not comfortable drilling/cutting.


----------



## Andrew Butler (3 Nov 2018)

Costa said:


> Thank you guys for the advice, the challenge is that my pump (Jecod 10,000 - super silent btw) accepts 25mm tubing and all tubing from the pump back to the 150cm long spraybar is pvc and I'm not comfortable drilling/cutting.



I think this changes thing somewhat; what size pipe is the spraybar, is it rigid all the way etc?

The method @Daveslaney mentions will probably be your easiest but with some simple DIY you can add a reducing tee before the filter then get a fitting to connect your CO2 tubing.
I'm not quite sure how effective it would be at dissolving the CO2 up and as Dave says will probably leave a mist.
I know Jecod / Jebao have started making some needlewheel type pumps so unsure if you can find a replacement impeller for your existing filter to turn it into a needlewheel which would work better at bashing the CO2 up but still probably not enough on its own..
There are other options if you're willing to do a bit of DIY the most obvious being an inline reactor but even that could be made for you if you're willing to pay so would just need hose adding.


----------



## Costa (3 Nov 2018)

Thanks @Daveslaney and @Andrew Butler 



Daveslaney said:


> If you just stick the end of the co2 pipe close to the pump intake so tye pump sucks the co2 bubbles in the pumps impeller will smash the co2 bubbles to a mist. Will make co2 mist all over your tank though. If you don't mind the mist in the tank works ok.



Yes this is what I do at the moment and I kind of like the mist but:

- don't know how efficient the dissolution of co2 is

- using a 3+ year old dennerle regulator and co2 tubing at the moment and although I can see the bubbles in the drop checker, there's no gas coming out of the tube, unless I manually crank it up to 10 bubbles/sec and then turn it back down to normal (2b/s); not sure what the problem is with the reg, I checked the single post-counter connection and  there's no leak. I'll get a new one anyway.








Andrew Butler said:


> think this changes thing somewhat; what size pipe is the spraybar, is it rigid all the way etc?



Right, it's all rigid, OD 25mm pipe, all the way from the pump to the spraybar.





I guess I could swap the PVC for tubing that I could more easily cut but then I'm not sure how I can install a spraybar.


----------



## Daveslaney (3 Nov 2018)

Running the co2 through the pump impeller will have the same dissolution rate as using a inline diffuser I would think? Or there shouldn't be much in it.
On my old tank river reef 90ltrs had a built in filter along the back I used to run the co2 straight into the pump input and it worked no problems at all.


----------



## Costa (3 Nov 2018)

Daveslaney said:


> Running the co2 through the pump impeller will have the same dissolution rate as using a inline diffuser I would think? Or there shouldn't be much in it.



I really hope so as it will save me the cost of a diffuser. I don't know if there's any leak through the PVC pipes, although I'm optimistic that since there's no water leak for sure (running 2 full years) there won't be any gas leak either.


----------



## Costa (3 Nov 2018)

So I am basically looking at those two regulator+solenoid combos:

https://www.co2art.eu/collections/c...dual-stage-regulator-with-integrated-solenoid

https://www.aquasabi.com/co2/co2-accessories/hiwi-pressure-regulator-sv-und-cv
(think this one is single stage)

Any thoughts? Is there a difference between single and dual stage regulators enough to justify the extra ££?


----------



## foxfish (3 Nov 2018)

I used to inject straight into the pump, I just used a cut down plastic bottle push fit onto the pump inlet and push fit C02 line into the bottle. Worked for me for many years.


----------



## Siege (3 Nov 2018)

Costa said:


> So I am basically looking at those two regulator+solenoid combos:
> 
> https://www.co2art.eu/collections/c...dual-stage-regulator-with-integrated-solenoid
> 
> ...




Go for the dual stage reg every time, much more dependable. Co2 Art Pro se is good.

Nothing wrong with a decent single stage one, but a poor one and you’ll be changing it within the year.


----------



## foxfish (3 Nov 2018)

A few years back on this forum, there were regular postings about C02 dump!
You don’t read that so much nowadays because most folk use a two stage reg and that mechanism prevents the cylinder dumping its remaining contents when the pressure drops.
C02 dump is very often deadly for fish and shrimp.


----------



## Costa (3 Nov 2018)

The Co2 Art Pro SE is sadly not in stock 

Is the Elite version worth it??


----------



## Andrew Butler (4 Nov 2018)

Costa said:


> Right, it's all rigid, OD 25mm pipe, all the way from the pump to the spraybar





Costa said:


> I guess I could swap the PVC for tubing that I could more easily cut but then I'm not sure how I can install a spraybar


I've always used at least a short length of silicone tubing to connect the pump to rigid tubing to cut noise out if nothing else.
This would be easy to do if you wanted or needed to and would simply involve cutting the PVC you have then fitting a socket with a hose spigot on one end to your existing pipework - assuming you have the hose barbs for your pump that is.

I'd agree 100% go for the dual stage but I'm unsure if the Elite version is worth the extra money after owning both.
It's definitely more solid in construction but I'm unsure what the other differences really are aside from being able to add more outlets to one cylinder easily..
Drop Karol at CO2 art an email and ask when he's expecting more of the SE in.


----------



## Costa (4 Nov 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> I've always used at least a short length of silicone tubing to connect the pump to rigid tubing to cut noise out if nothing else.
> This would be easy to do if you wanted or needed to and would simply involve cutting the PVC you have then fitting a socket with a hose spigot on one end to your existing pipework - assuming you have the hose barbs for your pump that is.



This is exactly what I've got except the tube size is 25 OD and therefore the in-line reactors don't fit.

I am considering getting rid of the rigid PVC for normal aquarium tubing and then making a split using a reducer to 16/22 where I could fit the in-line atomizer. Would you say that this would be an improvement?


----------



## Andrew Butler (4 Nov 2018)

Costa said:


> Right, it's all rigid, OD 25mm pipe, all the way from the pump to the spraybar.





Costa said:


> This is exactly what I've got except the tube size is 25 OD and therefore the in-line reactors don't fit.


Make your mind up! 

I've not come across your exact pump before I don't think so unsure what fittings are on the in/out; whether they are conventional threads or hose barb fittings; if so the sizes, an inlet guard etc.

If you have the option I would be tempted to feed the CO2 before the pump so it would get chopped up even more. To do this I would look at splitting the inlet to the pump with a 'Y' if this was possible which would then create 2x inlets which you could fit an inline reactor to both if needed. Does this make sense? This all depends on thread sizes on the pump, space in the sump and all sorts though.

Just bare in mind the area of your 25mm OD pipe (prob 22.5 ID) is 397.61 and the area of a 16mm pipe is 201.06 so not much over half the area

See what other people think.


----------



## Tommy (4 Nov 2018)

Costa said:


> The Co2 Art Pro SE is sadly not in stock
> 
> Is the Elite version worth it??



Aquarium Gardens have them mate, it shows no stock but you can still order, I got mine 2 days later


----------



## Andrew Butler (4 Nov 2018)

Tommy said:


> Aquarium Gardens have them mate, it shows no stock but you can still order, I got mine 2 days later


@Costa is in Greece so I doubt they would get it as quick.


----------



## Tommy (4 Nov 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> @Costa is in Greece so I doubt they would get it as quick.



No probs, I thought he was in the UK so probably no good.


----------



## Costa (4 Nov 2018)

@Tommy @Andrew Butler 

Thanks folks aquariumgardens shows the SE to be unavailable but maybe it's my location.

I went ahead and bought the Elite, fingers crossed it will work for me.



Andrew Butler said:


> If you have the option I would be tempted to feed the CO2 before the pump so it would get chopped up even more. To do this I would look at splitting the inlet to the pump with a 'Y' if this was possible which would then create 2x inlets which you could fit an inline reactor to both if needed. Does this make sense? This all depends on thread sizes on the pump, space in the sump and all sorts though.



Yes this is what I will end up doing I think, but will have to swap out the PVC for flexible tubing as it will offer much more options.


----------



## Andrew Butler (4 Nov 2018)

Costa said:


> swap out the PVC for flexible tubing as it will offer much more options.


Do you not have a short piece between your pump and rigid pipe? Maybe we are getting lost in language.
Everything you are doing is before the pump so it wouldn't matter unless you need to move the pump within the sump.


----------



## Costa (4 Nov 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> Do you not have a short piece between your pump and rigid pipe? Maybe we are getting lost in language.
> Everything you are doing is before the pump so it wouldn't matter unless you need to move the pump within the sump.



Not lost in language  Indeed there is a short 2" piece of flexible tubing between the pump and the PVC pipe. 




 

This is the pump





I use it with a grid in the front, where the water is sucked in, on which I fixed the co2 tube. The pump comes with various adapters so I might be able to fit a flexible tube. 

Not sure if you can see the mist in the picture below. I did get some green water since I started with co2 (it's been 4 days already)



 

Thank you!


----------



## Andrew Butler (5 Nov 2018)

Costa said:


> Not lost in language  Indeed there is a short 2" piece of flexible tubing between the pump and the PVC pipe.


I didn't see it in the picture so thought I had misunderstood what you said; 2" piece of flexi is very short!

Just had a look at the Jecod /  Jebao  DCP-10000 now I know the exact model and from what I can see it comes with solvent weld connectors but the smallest is 25mm which I guess is what you're using already, there is mention of hose barb connectors too but that information varies.

What exactly do you now want to achieve now? - thread seems to have gone a bit off track (partly my fault) and just wondering if you are looking to change things and if so how now!


----------



## Costa (5 Nov 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> What exactly do you now want to achieve now? - thread seems to have gone a bit off track (partly my fault) and just wondering if you are looking to change things and if so how now!



You are right, thread has gone off track. I have ordered the Pro-Elite (not yet delivered) so I'm thinking how I can optimize the co2 distribution and uptake in my tank. Thank you for all the advice and for taking an interest!


----------



## Andrew Butler (5 Nov 2018)

Costa said:


> how I can optimize the co2 distribution and uptake in my tank


Was there anything wrong with what you were doing before?


----------

